# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Slats for roof

## GetToTheGone

Looking at running slats along the roof of my pergola to add a bit of shade. 
Was thinking of using treated pine 70 x 22 decking boards that will be painted to match. Will these be suitible to span 600mm centres, without saging over time?
Or will I need to add more rafters or choose a more appropriate timber? 
I know on a deck 450mm max centres but being that it has no foot traffic I thought it might be ok.
Thanks for any input.

----------


## phild01

Should be fine as long as they are all continuous.

----------


## METRIX

Paint all 4 sides before you put them up, then touch up any marks.

----------


## GetToTheGone

Thanks guys was hoping that it would be fine. Will have at least 2 coats of paint before they go up.

----------


## METRIX

I Would paint them all 4 sides on one coat, then the backs and 2nd side in the 2nd coat, then put them up, and final coat on the front.

----------


## GetToTheGone

Thanks for the advice, sounds like a plan.
Cheers

----------

